# Toddlebike2 Trial 2016



## Shaun (20 Nov 2016)

From: johockley @ toddlebike.co.uk












*http://www.toddlebike.co.uk/2016teamrider/*

Now in its 6th year, the 2016 Toddlebike Trial is looking for Team Riders aged 2 (just under or just over is fine) to test-drive a Toddlebike2 for about a month and let others know first-hand exactly what Toddlebike2 is all about and how it fits in to the daily life of a toddler.

Historically we have run the Toddlebike Trial almost exclusively for cyclists via the cycling media such as Bike Radar, CycleChat and Sustrans. This year, in addition to the cycling community, we want to engage families who might not already be keen cyclists making the project as diverse as possible.

Your cycling mission, should you choose to accept it, is to give a Toddlebike2 a thorough go for around a month, posting pictures of your Toddlebike2 adventures as you go and finally submitting a short review at the end of the trial.

To see how past ‘Team Riders’ got on take a look at www.toddlebike.co.uk/reviews, www.facebook.com/toddlebike or for a recent online review www.thedadnetwork.co.uk/tag/toddlebike-review/.

More info and registration form, here:

*http://www.toddlebike.co.uk/2016teamrider/
*
Cheers,
Shaun


----------

